# First race, what gear to bring?



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll be going down to Deltaville VA (FBYC) to race on an offshore boat on the 14th of this month. I've never raced before and have just been interested in sailing this past year. So I have no idea what to expect, what I'll need to bring, what to wear, how long the races are, etc. 

I'm guessing it won't be extremely cold (its southern VA in Oct.) and I'll wear lots of layers. I have a waterproof "boat coat" that's lightweight I used to wear during practice for Crew (rowing) so its easy to move in. Good idea to wear that? No? Why?

Shoes? I was going to wear my non marking tennis shoes b/c that's pretty much all I have. 

Hat and sunscreen. Sunglasses. 

Gloves? I have rowing gloves, but they don't do so well trying to tie your shoes, should I look into the mechanix gloves? I also have a pair of leather work, gloves minus the fingertips, that offer great protection and I can tie knots, but they look rediculous.  

knife. I always have one on me anyway.

Is there anything else I should bring? Water? waterproof lunch? 

I'm sorry for all the vague questions about equipment, but any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm probably going to be nothing more than rail meat, but I'd like to be prepared either way. Thanks.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Bring, or borrow, actual foul weather gear, pants and jacket with hood. Boots, too. And sailing gloves (fingerless).

And some polypro underwear/shirts. If cold, wool socks.

Plus all the other stuff you already mentioned.

Lunch? I don't know. Some skippers provide it, and drinks. You have to ask.

Layers is good. stuff (polypro) that doesn't get heavy when wet, and dries quick, is good too.

Keep the knife, and a small flashlight in your pocket.

Main thing is not to get too cold or wet to where you can't get dried out.

If it's a long drive home, keep emergency dry clothes in the car.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Good point on the dry clothes for the ride home. I didn't even think of that. The drive is almost 3.5 hours one way. Thanks!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Short advice, bring everything the captain tells you to bring, and only what the captain tells you to bring, plus a good attitude.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

We once had a guy show up for a 100 m. race with a huge duffel bag and 2 pillows. Don't be that guy!

Just ask the captain, as Chuckles says. Offer to bring beer, water, etc., definitely bring gloves (West Marine, Gill, and Harken fingerless sailing gloves are all great), foulies, sunglasses and I recommend good boat shoes (Go to Zappos.com and they'll deliver them to you tomorrow for free). Store your gear in a small, soft duffel bag and ask where to store it when you get on board.

As for the race itself - relax and do what you're told. If you're on the rail (likely if this is your first race), look for and call the breeze. If you are too new to sailing or someone else has that responsibility, then look for the breeze and listen to what they are calling. 

Sounds like a lot of fun - enjoy yourself.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Am assuming that "offshore" means overnight. If so then the advice below. Otherwise if just a short race of 3-4 hours duration your list seems adequate.


Warm clothes and no hard coolers!

The most annoying thing anybody ever brought on my boat was a large hard cooler. The most annoying thing someone ever brought on a race boat I crewed on was small hard coolers - I had to sleep on the floor atop kit bags in off watch and the hard coolers had no give.

Borrow a floater coat. If you are cold you may as well have on life preserver to keep you warm - thus the floater coat. Ask the skipper if there is an extra you can borrow as an option.

The rubber sailing boots with thick wooly socks is a great idea. and as everybody else has stated layers! At night you will be wearing a ski touque and insulated gloves as well as all those layers. You will also have at least one change of dry clothing as you could get wet. Make sure you have decent foul weather gear to keep you dry and act as a windbreak.

The one thing more in the way on a racing yacht than a large kitbag is a crew member who is so cold that they become useless or a danger to themselves or others.

Keep warm and have fun!

Mike


----------



## sailor1343 (Sep 6, 2007)

also i would check about life jackets. there may be one onboard, but bring/wear what is most comfortable. if you have something that is easier to wear, then chances are you will be more willing to wear it! otherwise just don't bring the ktchen sink and you'll be fine.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Update: Good news, the skipper asked me to come back. We won the 1st race, came in 2nd on the next, and finished the 3rd race w/ another win.  My hands, even with gloves, where pretty sore on the way home. The owner was nice, and was very patient with me as he let me trim the spinnaker. Can't wait to do it again. It was a 35' C&C MKIII, definitely more of a workout than I was used to. We had crew of 4 including the skipper.

On a side note, I bought a 25' merit over the weekend and found out it had new/newer sails and a racing sail. So I'm a little excited. Needs some work, but next season I might very well be racing my own boat.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

ZZ
Where are you sailing out of?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

chucklesR said:


> ZZ
> Where are you sailing out of?


When I went racing we left out of Fishing Bay Yatch Club in Deltaville VA, however that's almost a 3.5 hour drive for me one way (from leesburg). I try to sail out of the Saint Marry's river from St. George island, that's where my friends boat is, and its only a 2 hour drive.

I tell people I'll sail out of the Bay just about anywhere. But now that I have my own boat, I guess I'll have to pick just one.


----------

